# How Many Hours Do You Work(Day/Week)



## 24-7cook

I am curious about the average amount of hours per day and per week most of you work. 

Would like title, hours and hour of operation. 

Any feedback would be appreciated.


----------



## lentil

Is this to make me feel bad? My feet already hurt.

I am the owner of a small cafe and catering business. I am also the main cook. Not chef. Cook.

I work 6ish to 3, 3 days a week; 6ish to 6ish, 2 days a week, and from 7-2 on Saturday. That's 57 hours. When I have catering jobs, all bets are off. :beer:


----------



## even stephen

chef

multiple outlets

5 or 6 days week

10 am-10pm

would not suggest working more than 55 or 60 hours a week if you are married and have young children....can really put a dint in seeing them grow up....


----------



## 24-7cook

I am an Executive Chef
Private Club 

Breakfast/Lunch/Dinner- Banquets to 600 
All from scratch except Breads 

7am -10 pm hours 5-6 days a week/ sometimes 30-60 days straight

I am trying to get an idea of what other professionals work. 

Yes I would like to get to 55-60 hours a week.


Sorry I should have put this first.


----------



## even stephen

Sounds as if your somewhere seasonal....after the 30 to 60 day hump....I assume you have some flexibility in your schedule....are you in Florida or the Carolinas....or maybe up north


----------



## chef.esg.73

I use to work as Corporate Chef from 5am to 9pm, 6-7 days a week plus I had to travel out of state, which some how wasn't considered part of my schedule. A few times I didn't get a day off for more than a month ( never again).. Now that I'm doing just catering/personal cheffn for myself I work not as often, but more than I want to, 50 -60 hrs. Hoping in the near future to get a little more business, so I can hire a chef to do everything that I do.


----------



## 24-7cook

I am in the mid west. Here our season last from March to November. 
We are very busy with Ala Carte, Banquets, Gourmet To Go and Cater-out Parties year round. Usually our downtime is January, February and that is when everyone on staff goes on vacation one at a time.


----------



## blueicus

Do any of the wage worker cooks have problems trying to "get enough hours" to fill? Many places I've worked are very averse to giving overtime so barring special circumstances I don't go over 45 a week.


----------



## tri2cook

I do 12 - 14 hours a day at the restaurant. If we have catering jobs on the schedule then that stretches to several more the night or two before the job. I was doing that 7 days a week for a long time until we got things stabilized, now I do that monday - friday and do 5 hours on saturday and on sunday. So 70 - 75 hrs/week is what I'm averaging now (plus any catering work that comes up). Feels like a part time job after the 100+ I was used to.


----------



## 24-7cook

I guarantee my hourly staff that they will not fall below 38 hours a week. 

During Peak season they average 5-10 hours of overtime a week for the high production ones. 

Overtime is a reward here you have to earn the right to get the extra pay.


----------



## fishstix

Between 57-60.
10:30-10:30 Tuesday-Saturday with a two hour break from 2:30-4:30.
2:30-10:00 Sunday


----------



## adamm

I wish every chef had the same attitude like you, i wish i got 5-10 hours of overtime a week. 

Right now im working around 40 hours a week 5 days, come in 2 or 230 and leave 1030-11ish


----------



## lollarossa

"Managing" Sous Chef. Basically an unglorified Exec. All the responsibilities, none of the perks, pay or title of a muti-unit full service 4 diamond hotel in a resort setting. 9 or 10am - anywhere from 10pm/midnight, 5-6 days a week.

One week while my "Co" Sous Chef broke his foot I ended coming in at 7am and worked til midnight for two weeks straight. Bad thing was that the second day into that stretch I started passing a kidney stone that took almost a month to pass. I informed my Exec. at the time what I was going through, he came over with a couple Tylenol, patted me on the back, and left.


----------



## jonpcooks

Line cook
45-55 hours a week/ 5 days a week

Nice until school starts again, then it gets a little frustrating.


----------



## gunnar

This is the horrible fact of our industry, you are either overworked or underworked. I am fortunate enough to work 30-35 hours a week for decent pay, and live a modest life while my wife is getting ready to go back to school. My Chef is salaried, don't know what he makes, and works ridiculous hours. Now that we have some more cooks to replace a couple of the ones he had to fire he, gets 2 days a week off. But only because he refuses to let the owner open us up on sundays


----------



## damack

well right now im going to school 4 days a week from 12-5 mon-thurs near sacramento, then friday night i drive to Napa and work the weekend and i work 3:30-11 fri-sun,

i have been doing this for the last month im waiting to go full time and school to be out so at least ill get a day off and i can move to Napa and live in one place. only 4 more weeks


----------



## cinnamon

14 hours a day
6 days a week
the 7th day, only 4 hours

total... 88h a week

i am a head chef


----------



## nill

Head Cook.
We're open 5-9pm for dinner >.>
I work 3:00 - 9:30 most days (usually one or two 8+ hours a week for catered functions etc.)
So generally I get just under 40 hours a week.

This is kind of a luxury for me, I make decent cash, have benfits and don't work as much I have on the past. I remeber working 11-13 hours a day, 6 days a week (often 7) for really ****** pay.... not that long ago.


----------



## oldschool1982

Since I'm not active on property anylonger I came up with a career total. 

28 active career years came to 47 years of 40 hour work weeks. That averaged out to 1456 weeks at 64.67hrs per week. This total takes into account 1-2 wks vacation time a year (yeah right), time between kitchens or down time for various reasons like......:lol:

Just made me even more depressed.:crazy: Doohhh!!!!


----------



## kaffeenjunkie

As a Line cook, mostly working 2 jobs, 60-70 hours 
As a chef working one job 60-70
As an owner as many as 12-15 hours days 7 days a week.

This morning I did a 30 second commute to the computer at 6am to do a bit of paper work and I am still here reading cheftalk at 10:30pm.

There is a saying-- if you love what you do then you never work a day in your life. I feel truly blessed to have worked only a few days in my life.


----------



## maryb

When I was catering BBQ parties I worked Friday, Sat, Sun. Probably 60+ hours on top of my regular job. I would go back to my normal work to get some rest from the weekends :roll:


----------



## lentil

What a great sentiment!


----------



## blueicus

I love the industry, but I have to admit that not every activity I do during the course of a shift is universally appealing  ...


----------



## mannlicher

The last restaurant I owned/managed had me working 6 or 7 days a week, and sometimes over 70 hours a week. 
Being the boss does not mean its always easier.


----------



## headless chicken

Cook/assistant Chef for a corporate dining service.

on season 8-14hours/day typically 5 days/week though sometimes full 7 day weeks at multiple sites. (September - mid May)

off season 5-12hour/day typically 4-5 days/week and again, sometimes full 7 day weeks at multiple sites. (late May - mid August)

Some of my extra hours are free for special occasional events for the client though I never knew that till payday!


----------



## defyingyou

Currently I'm jobless, and have a lot of time on my hands. Relocated last week, been searching places around the area to see where I want to be. :bounce:
Before I quit my last job though... about 60-70hrs a week
Baker; 1am- 11am, 4 days a week
Pastry Chef; 7am - 5pm, 2-3 days a week :smoking:


----------



## youngbuck

I used to work on a cruise ship where I worked a minimum of 60 hours and averaged between 75-85 hours a week, seven days a week and no days off for 5 months, not including the safety meetings every other week and other random meetings. But now I work at a country club maybe getting 45 hours a week. What REALLY ticks me off is when I stay late or come in early with little notice and work 6 days that week, then on the last day of the pay period my chef cuts me 6 hours early, negating all the extra hours I put in. Now, my question to you guys is: Is that fair at all? Should I say something to the boss or is that just part of the business?


----------



## chef.esg.73

That probably comes from his higher ups. I'm sure he has to think of labor cost. That's what he/her gets paid to do, as a chef its not all just food. You manage other peoples/your own money.

Is it fair to you, NOPE. But it is what it is! WELCOME to the biz


----------



## blueicus

That's certainly true... in a way paying overtime generally signifies to the owner/chef "I'm apportioning work incorrectly, I should hire new people or decrease the workload of the employees". The fact that the concept of overtime is in place is to dissuade employers from working their employees TOO much and managers have responded accordingly. I don't blame them for not wanting to assign overtime hours if not necessary, but I personally wouldn't mind doing more hours.


----------



## just jim

It's just part of the business.
If the Chef is able to minimize or eliminate OT, he/she has a responsibility to do so.
I'm sure your extra effort is appreciated, and by graciously going above and beyond, at least in your eyes, you will become someone the Chef can trust, which should pay off for you in the long run.
I wouldn't say anything to the boss.
You'll risk undoing the goodwill you've built up by being Mr. Reliable.


----------



## bundens

I work for a chain...and i get about 25 hours a week...im also a student though...i could probably expect 10 more hours if i wasnt.

at my old job at the pizza place i avg 60-70 hour work weeks...which is why i decided to get some formal training and to become an actual cook instead of pizza manager and dough tosser.


----------



## chef-cec-cca

I am the ec at a privet club. I put in 56 per week and often have two days off per week. I never even think about the hours and I love every hour of every week in the only job suited for me. I have to admit as ec you do spend a good chunck of time in the office. In the past I put in 80++ over two jobs and it hurt but we all need to take our bumps as they come our way.


----------



## iconoclast

wow, i hope you own the place or are making over 100k sterling... i dont think id be able to do those hours with out serious monetary motivation...


----------



## duece

When I was a young culinary sprout I worked the 60-70 hour weeks.
Underpaid... with tons of passion. I think it was great and wouldn't trade those years for a thing. Everyone should pay their dues, but the key is that you learn along the way!
I had the pleasure of experiencing many types of establishments and getting to realize what I wanted out of this life long career. I've worked in big hotels .country clubs, small neighborhood places, celebrity chef kitchens, resorts & spas.
I found that with proper time management their is surely no need for a chef to have to work their life away. It isn't worth it unless you really want that. Strong work ethic doesn't mean slave like hours!
*Balance is important in every aspect from creating a great dish to maintaining a healthy life. *
Now a days I run two very busy 50-75 seat eclectic neighborhood spots and work around 45 hrs a week. I have partnership and I am compensated fairly. No on bothers me because I have built trust. I do the food I want and have tons of repeat business. I create my own schedule maintain proper food & labor costs and have kitchen staff that have been with me for years! I know I am lucky to be in my position but I also know I put myself there! I worked hard to get here but it was worth it. I do what I love and I never want to stop as long as I can continue growing. 
Most importantly surround yourself with good people. That is not an easy task in this business but I find you get what you give! There are many different ways to go so if you are unhappy it is up to you to make the change. 
GOOD COOKING
:smoking:


----------



## ed buchanan

Before I semi retired I was first in first out and stayed till the JOB GOT DONE . Did it for over 25 years and loved it. Now I work winter season in Palm Beach 25 hours a week in a real class operation. It pays for my cruises and trips off season. I was lucky, I was in right business, in right place with right guys at right time. The first time I retired I was 45 years old but got bored and went back to work(teaching).


----------



## nick.shu

Interesting. I work as a Agency chef and my hours vary greatly. From a minimum of 0 per week to 96 hours per week. As the global financial crisis bites harder and harder, I find opportunities drying up and that comparisons between times gone past and the current situation differ greatly.


----------



## chefbillyb

Being a Chef is like being a fireman at a fire. You fight the fire in the beginning and go home when its out. Some fires are larger than others, it depends on how good the other fireman are around you. I bet if you asked the Fireman how many hours he worked he will tell you as many as was needed......................If you count hours in this business, you are in the wrong business.


----------



## rat

I agree to that, but have to say most firemen have the tools and help to put out those fires, somethign which most restaurants lack or are unwilling to provide.


You guys will hate me but I work as exec pastry chef, off most Sundays and every Monday (we are closed) tues-wed 9-7, thurs 12-12, fri 11-12 , Sat 1-1 am.
Great benefits, nice vacation package to boot. I feel like a slacker especially after trying to figure out how one of you works 100 hours a week.

Back in the day I worked 2 jobs 6 am to 12 midnight most days then went to school all day and night on my one day a week off. I did this for 2 years while finishing up my apprenticeship, then worked in various places averaging 50-60 hours a week.
I did a few years in the carribean working 6 day weeks on a rotating schedule-1 month 5am to 3pm- 1 month 2pm to 11 pm 1 month 2am to 12pm. I was a zombie for a while and my sense of time was so screwed up after that one.

Good luck.


----------



## kiwisizzler

Hospitality Sous Chef - corporate fine-dining.

Mon-Fri
40-55 hours per week, averaging 47 hours.
7/8am start. Anywhere from 3.30 to 9pm finish.


----------



## petemccracken

Sun-Wed 6:30 a.m. to 3:00 p.m.
Th-Fr 6:30 a.m. to 10:00 p.m.
Sat 8:00 a.m. to 10:00 p.m.


----------



## treehugger057

Chef de cuisine
10-12 hours a day 4 days a week! 
3 days off unless we have a party!
I have 2 small children, So I am taking it easy these days.


----------



## chefelle

Currently 3 am to 8 pm Tuesday through Saturday.

Sundays are my day off...but I am a pastor's wife so I am at church pretty much all day. I get a little reprieve for lunch.

Mondays--errands and paperwork for the shop....so around 8 am to 8 pm.


----------



## rivver

OMG, ask God for lil magical helpers that bake in the wee hours


----------



## ed buchanan

Yea, but you have a higher source to help you!!!


----------



## nickydafish

I really "stepped in it" with my current job. I'm a Sous Chef for an organic market. I work Monday thru Friday from 7 am to 4 pm. I know how lucky I am with those hours. At least I can go to school at night now. I'm going to take advantage of it while I can because I know I'll never see these hours again.


----------



## bohmike

Salaried for 44 hours a week, but god, don't really want to thing about it.

Mid 50's.


----------



## r hill

:smoking:I'm retied and I still work two or three hours a day making dinner does that count? Besides drinking beer:lol:


----------



## ljokjel

Do you get paid in any way?
A pleased wife or something? If soo, I'd say its worth it, and absolutely counts.


----------



## ryryryann

Line cook, 40-45 hours a week, 20 years old


----------



## grouchyoldwoman

5:30am-2m 6days a week Sun-Fri. Head cook, Kitchen manager, mean old woman. 52 years old.


----------



## chef adam barski

*Actually I'm asking for 6 - 7 shifts a week as many doubles as possible. Assuming one double shift is 12 hours, consisting of two 6 hour shifts in a day, that would be 72 - 84 hours a week.

That's like two paychecks in one!

But it's tough these days, hours get CUT. And of course some owners rather have a less skilled individual working as many hours as possible, versus myself fighting for as many hours as possible, as this less skilled person is more than a several dollars cheaper per hour...

That's ok though.

*


----------



## line_grunt

Line and prep cook, rostered to work 45 hour week but work a 6 day week usually of 10-14 hours a day. Addicted to the kitchen!!!


----------



## canadatogo

Commis chef, primarily in pastry.
Rostered on for 10-2 and 5-10, five days a week. Was supposed to do 160 hours over 4 weeks. Got one payslip with about 90 hours of overtime. (Just before wedding season)

Short answer: 12-13 hour days.


----------



## krkwdclnrystdnt

I am Garde Manger right now only working part-time at 37 hours a week
but the executive chef at the locally owned fine-dining restaurant i work in, works from 8am - 10pm four days a week and 10am-11pm on saturday.... ~70 hours..

sometimes he doesn't even get a day off, so he will go six days straight (we are closed sunday), and work 80 hours


----------



## dishdave

Pizzaiolo at a neighborhood fine dining trattoria/pizzeria .

Schedule is usually set, scheduled for somewhere around 35-40 hours a week, and I can usually pick up overtime if I offer to come in early or stay late to do the crap no one else wants to do. Or stay late to 'deep clean' after a shift. certainly don't mind an extra hour or so on the clock drinkin' a beer an scrubbing the stove.

Really can't complain. I'm doing well for being a 'pizza boy'.


----------



## pembroke

I work 37.5 hours per week, Monday thru Friday for $75k (normally 7.30 to 16.00). I've been cooking since I was 16. 

I've worked the 16 hour days-7 days a week for over 23 years before landing my current job; I've earned the easy hours and my boss appreciates my knowledge and know how, not the number of hours I spend at work. I started washing dishes and have no culinary school qualifications. I'm self made and proud of it!


----------



## leeniek

This is my last week as "line cook" so all I can say right now is what I do..

32-35 hours a week, either 4 or 5 days depending on the rotation.

Moving up to AKM will see me doing 40 hours over 5 days a week, with Tuesday and Wednesday as my days off. 

I work in an all day breakfast place... we open at 6am and close at 3pm.


----------



## pembroke

Remember to work that overtime $$! The next step up could be salary


----------



## leeniek

Thanks and I will! I know the next step up is salary and salary blows goats to say the least. My husband is a graphic designer and when he was doing too much OT to be affordable for where he was working at the time he was promoted to a higher position, put on salary and yep.. worked almost the same hours as he was before. Needless to say he left that place pretty soon after that.

My owners don't want us overworking ourselves plus we're only open for nine hours a day (6am-3pm) Monday-Saturday and then 8 (7am-3pm) on Sunday so there is little room for anyone to get slammed with OT.. unless you're me and on your open shift the AKM fails to show up and you end up doing open to close because there is no choice and you can't leave them in the weeds.. or the dishwasher calls in, and no one can/will do their shift so again.. open to close... but for normal people that doesn't happen..:smiles:


----------



## fryguy

I'm just getting into my winter hour's, as this is a private country club, about 35 hour a week and mid 40's in peak season which in oregon is'nt very long.

I started doing dishes when i was 14 and worked my way up, always working in the fine dinning end of the biz. I've been very lucky to work for some great chef's and have gained so much from them.

I have been the Sous Chef of Oswego Lake Country Club for the past fifteen years and am very proud of the food I have produced there through 3 Chef's. This is the second oldest country club in oregon and has alot of " Old Money " so to speak...... so in tough times this job is extremely secure.


----------



## jordanm

I go to school 4 days a week averaging 8 hours a day 
then my 3 days off from school I work as a line cook doing around 24 hours in the 3 days

Before I decided to get a formal education I was Managing a take away joint doing 60+ hours a week with maybe 1 day off


----------



## chefray

I've never worked more than 70 hours a week. Usually, it has been more along the lines of 50. 

I was lucky enough, coming up, to have a caring chef. He would reward those of us who were busting our humps with paid Sundays(closed) instead of offering overtime for extra money. Those who did only what was required to not get fired just got a day off.


----------



## pembroke

Hiya Fryguy,

If I hadn't left Oregon I'm sure I would have ended up at OLCC sooner or later. It would have been a nice move after leaving the MAC club.
Great place Lake Oswego,and as you said, lots of $$!


----------



## ianman1128

Head Chef of a multi unit property/banquet facility. In the peak summer months (resort town) I work 60 hours/6 days. In the bracket months its usually 50 hours/5 days, in the dead of winter 40 hours/5 days, but theyre flexible with this, its mostly office time then. Obviously though these are just guidlines, and if I have to be there, Im there. We're getting a bit of a break right now because we basically shut down the banquet facility for a while and therefore dont have fall bookings. My last job I was made to work 70-80 hours a week and I promised myself that I would never do it again (except by my choice).


----------



## adaml

Position: Garde Manger
Location: Toronto
Shift: 11am - 1pm


In the off season (winter), we work 5 days a week, with Tuesday and Wednesday off. During the summertime we worked 6 days a week, with only Monday off.

Winter: 70 hr/week
Summer: 84 hr/week


----------



## leeniek

Well I can better answer this one now as I've been akm for two weeks...while I'm scheduled for 40 hours a week I end up doing between 40 and 43 depending on the week. For the past seven days I have been doing 9+ hour days as the KM was away but he came back today so I should be back to my regular days now. I did 9 today because we got slammed at breakfast and lunch and I was not going to leave at 1:30pm after my shift with them in the weeds as bad as it was at that time.


----------



## chefboyarg

I was working around 50hrs per week before they put me on day shifts


----------



## audilove

Pretty amazing to see the difference in hours that chefs are working. For myself i have a good gig at a local Tribal Casino as Ex Sous 45-55 hrs a week unless we have special events ect. Two days off a week most of the time. I told the hospitality director who was the old ex chef if this was a meat grinder I didn't want the job and so far him and our ex chef are true to their word. The way I look at it if my job is done properly, my other chefs are doing their jobs and the cooks are doing theirs why do I have to live there? But if I need to be there I am there. No more not seeing my family. So yes I am grateful for having the job I have especially after seeing what some other people are working.


----------



## rdog

Im a chef de partie in Vancouver and am working 65-75 hours a week.


----------



## shroomgirl

til it's done


----------



## leeniek

So true, shroomgirl!


----------



## lodge-chef

I work 3.5 months in the summerat a high end fishing lodge in BC and dont get a day off and average 80 hours a week. In the winter I work 3.5 months at a high end heliski lodge and get 1 day off and average 60 hours per week. In between I get 5 months vacation, so I can't complain. It is a bit of a shock to the system to go from not working, to working 80 hours per week.


----------



## burrito bandito

I'm an owner/operator involved in all aspects. I am at the restaurant an avg. of 55 hours a week (6 days a week), but put in another 20 hours a week at home. That's in a perfect world. Sometimes I work more. Whatever it takes...


----------



## chef knife

As an Executice Chef, I will say that 55 hours is the right amount of hours, but that depends of the operation needs.


----------



## blueicus

Looking at what I wrote almost three years ago I think about how "far" I've come.  I've been working as a line cook at a high end Toronto restaurant and I typically do 12 pm-12:30 am Tuesday-Saturday (usually earlier on weekdays and later on weekend).  Sometimes we have to work six days and sometimes we have to come an hour later or work until 1 or 1:30 but that's maybe two months out of the year.  Busiest week was the week following up to Christmas 11 am-1/1:30 am monday to saturday.  Too bad we're on salary.

Moving to Ottawa as a sous in a couple of months don't expect the number of hours to change much.


----------



## chefedb

I was first in last out in season (ave. 70) out of season  first in first out (45- 50) on call 24/7. But now those days are over..


----------



## chefbillyb

chefedb said:


> I was first in last out in season (ave. 70) out of season first in first out (45- 50) on call 24/7. But now those days are over..


Chefedb, sounds like a Eulogy..........


----------



## phillipo

*Mate-welcome to my world,in most Bistros n other restaurants ive been in-i would easily do 50+, 56 is not uncommon,but average,bar the big hotels where u still get the luxury 8 hours.*

*I find here in OZ,if u want to work with the top places with the top chefs-they use that reputation to make u do horrendous hours,like 70 just for apprentices.*

*As a sou chef in many places,though particularly my last,,it was not uncommon to do straight through from 10am to 1am,sometimes starting earlier,sometimes going as late as 4am-all for the love of a fixed salary.*

*What id do for an 8 hour shift!!! enjoy it chef,while u can...... ask again in 5 years-love to see where your at then!*

*ya just gotta luv cookin, huh!!!*


----------



## phillipo

ahhh yes-the dreaded salary-what we call "a love job"-cos we do soooo much for love/img/vbsmilies/smilies/mad.gif



Blueicus said:


> Looking at what I wrote almost three years ago I think about how "far" I've come. I've been working as a line cook at a high end Toronto restaurant and I typically do 12 pm-12:30 am Tuesday-Saturday (usually earlier on weekdays and later on weekend). Sometimes we have to work six days and sometimes we have to come an hour later or work until 1 or 1:30 but that's maybe two months out of the year. Busiest week was the week following up to Christmas 11 am-1/1:30 am monday to saturday. Too bad we're on salary.
> 
> Moving to Ottawa as a sous in a couple of months don't expect the number of hours to change much.


----------



## chefedb

ChefBillyB said:


> Chefedb, sounds like a Eulogy..........


Chef Billy , At my age you could call it that !!


----------



## chef torrie

Monday thru Friday, 10am-10pm, Saturday 5am-10am, Sunday off. 65 Hours, Head Chef.


----------



## diane dizacomo

3 days a week cooking for private family. would like 5 days a week but not possible at this time. I arrive at 8 and cook for the family during the day while the owner is at work. usually he comes home for lunch and then I'll make something for dinner. I'm usually home by 5 pm. when the college age kids are home I cook a lot more as they have many requests. My specialty is baking sweets and if given the choice, that's all I would do. But I don't have the choice.My boss is health conscious and I must abide. my dream is to only bake cakes, cookies, pies and anything else in the confection category. I am self taught with no formal training but I can cook anybody and everybody I know, under the table. I love a challenge and purposely seek out the most difficult recipes.I don't feel I can learn anything from "quick and easy" and I cook EVERYTHING from scratch.I'm getting paid to do what I love. cant beat that.


----------



## jazzcook

Daytime prep cook & cold station

Wed-Sun, 45hrs/week give or take...


----------



## chefgord

24-7cook said:


> I am curious about the average amount of hours per day and per week most of you work.
> 
> Would like title, hours and hour of operation.
> 
> Any feedback would be appreciated.


Per day-8.5

Week-44

Title-sous chef

Hours-varies by need

Hour of operation-9-5 Sun-Th, 9-9 F&Sat. Still on winter hours.(They punched the greens today! We're getting close!)

In summer when ppl randomly quit & there's tourneys & functions everywhere all bets are off. 20 hrs of ot on a cheque

is very nice.


----------



## steve yak

how many hours do we work? maybe the question should be how many hours don't we work. /img/vbsmilies/smilies/chef.gif i cant speak for my fellow sisters and brothers, but as lead cook i average about 57hrs a week with a smile. because once you figure it out. this is the coolest game you'll ever play


----------



## shyamchef

I agree with the sentiment expressed by all,

Being a Chef in this high Octane Industry, it does not matter where in the world you work. I had been working since 6 a.m to 10 p.m 6-7 days a week since I started my career ( span of 15 yrs), but over the past few years since I got into consulting I have not been burning the candle on both sides. 8 hrs a day is tops, that I put in when i am not at a resort kicking peoples butts ..

when I am at the resort I have to put in the hrs cause, I have to re-train and get the people on to the specks, ( complete overhauling of the F&B operations, Production and Service).

But One thing is for SURE, would never trade this Industry for an other... just love it

only one wish ....

that the owners pay more and keep up to the bargain i.e get their cash flows in order so that the changes and equipments that need to be incorporated to get the desired result can be done so fast... time is of the essence and YOU ONLY GET 1 CHANCE TO "WOW" THE CUSTOMER.

I remember my Prof in chef's school telling me

"Forget the letter *W* in the industry - *W*ife & *W*atch".......

The Watch I forgot about, And the Wife forgot about me ... /img/vbsmilies/smilies/lol.gif

bust chops and make glorious food

rgds

Shyamkat


----------



## mredowling

60 hrs more or less a week 1 day off usually


----------



## hubeeguy

I am the Kitchen Manager/Restaurant Manager of Hubee D's in Charleston, SC.  I work between about 70-75 hours per week and take Tuesday off.  We dont cook because the hours are great, we cook because we love it!!!


----------



## fraduf

My officail title is "rounds cook" but i act as the sous in our kitchen... I put in between 50 and 60 hrs a week on average.... Oh and I love it haha


----------



## Guest

Executive Chef at single unit Cafe & Creperie.

12 to 16 hrs a day, 6 days a week. 4 to 6 hrs on sundays once or twice a month.

80 plus a week on average.

Hours of operation 8 a.m. till 9 p.m. Mon. - Sat., closed on Sunday, but that is my "catch-up" day usually.


----------



## dobzre

When I was a Sous I worked 13 hours a day, 6 days a week. Talk about burned out. My knees and feet still feel it.


----------



## petalsandcoco

Start at 6:30am till 5pm Monday to Friday. Come friday I prep for the weekend morning shift.

On call weekends / brunch /  parties / travel.

Deprived of sleep....


----------



## stl243

Chef/co-owner

Avg: 95-100 hours a week

tues-wed 9am-8pm:12am-230, thurs 9am-430am (closing our late night spot after the restaurant closes) fri sat 9am-530am (late night spot), sun 10am-9pm:12am-230 

hrs of operation: tues-fri 11am-130am, Sat-Sun 12pm-130am

i have a very understanding girlfriend...


----------



## foodtroll

Between work and school I'm bordering 70-80 hours in the kitchen a week on a regular week.  When there are special events or things going on at school, I'm bordering 90-100 hours a week.  But, hey, I'm young, my body still works, and I'm learning every step of the way so I find it worth it.


----------



## wondero0

7  hours  a   day   and  5  days   a  week


----------



## llynno88

I am a Pastry Cook at a Production Bakery and I work anywhere from 8-14 hours a day... The amount of days I work varies as does the time. The establishment typically runs from 2:30am to 7:30pm. Anytime in bettween we have 2-10 employees working to get everything done.

"If you can't handle the heat, get out of the kitchen"

=)


----------



## chris pearsall

I'm an executive chef at a 100+ unit corporate Italian concept

Typically I work 60 on a good week and 80 on the high end, 5-7 days a week

it's my first EC gig and I figure i'm doing pretty well, can't really complain.


----------



## iworktomuch

I'm a catering sous chef  that works on hourly....wtf....have you ever heard of that...anyways I typically work 10 to 13 hours a day 5-6 days a week when overtime is permitted.  I travel to other accounts to help them out, that's when I get serious overtime.  I thought they were going to put me on salary, because my job isn't an 8 hour type of job...if you know what I mean!


----------



## chefedb

Was no preset hours I scheduled myself but always stayed until the job or task was completed. I never punched a clock


----------



## chefedb

Simular to seasonal country club job, OT all you want grab it when you can


----------



## poorpig

Sous chef, work 10-14 hours a day, 6 days a week. I'm granted a 10 day vacation each year though (during the slow season) so I can't complain in the least.


----------



## shootoo

Sunday and Monday - 12pm-10/11pm

Tuesday and Wednesday usually off. Had to work a split 10am-2pm/4pm-10/11pm this Tuesday though

Thursday - 4pm-10/11pm

Friday - 10am-10/11pm

Saturday - 2pm-???


----------



## myarborough

I work 60 hours a week and my resturant only does dinner service I am a sous Chef


----------



## spam

JR Sous, 35-40 hours a week until peak season, then 50-60.

The two places I've worked in the past that are averse to OT, I've gone to my owners and arranged an overtime waiver so I can pick up the hours I want, and they can pay me my flat hourly wage. I negotiate a bar tab in place of the "half" portion of my time and a half, and bring my friends out at the end of the month for some "fun and games", so to speak. So far I've not had any issues negotiating the arrangement.


----------



## kostendorf

When i was working in Canada the work varied from place to place and depending on my job title.  But 40-50 hrs per week was normal.  The higher the position the more hours and when on salary i just worked until the job was done.  Easy days less hours then the hard.  Now in i am the kochenchef in a resturant in Salzburg Austria and they have a very social government so i dont work more than   162 hours a month or 40.5 per week.  Since you start off with 5 weeks paid vacation here and work 12 months and get paid for 14 the owners like to keep your hours down because anything over 162 they have to pay out.  Anything under 162 per month comes off your 5 weeks holiday at the end of the year or the end of your employment.  As a worker it is great.  A resturant owner you better sell alot of schnitzel to pay your  staff.


----------



## robo

been there done that, worked for too many clip board chefs


----------



## robo

i don't think thats the norm, i would have a discussion w/ head chef


----------



## 86-allday

Im Working Part time still. 4 days a week from 12-1:30,,, mainly due to the fact we make everything by scratch and have the smallest kitchen in Ontario


----------



## francoisfancy

5:30am-10pm 5days, 6am-4pm 1 day. 1 day off.


----------



## kaiquekuisine

the new place im working at has its advantages

Thurs- 4pm - 1am

Fri - 4pm - 2am

Saturday- 9am - 5pm then 6:30pm - 2am

Sunday - 9am - 5pm

Monday , Tuesday and Wednsday - days off

Unless we have reservations or specific events those days , which is at most once or twice a month XD. 

I like the hours , and the pay is a 25% over minimum wage for such shorts hours , perfect for me , since im living at home now while my grandmother is with lung cancer. 

By January ill be relocating and go back to being deprived of sleep.


----------



## narutoboy

What type of chef are you?


----------



## pollopicu

I can't believe how many hours so many of you work. I applaud you. It brings me back..After working 63 hours a week myself for so long, I decided life was too short to go on living like that. I rather scrape by financially, and enjoy life, than work like that ever again, week after week, year after year, unless I absolutely have to. If the hours are there I'll take them in waves, if you need help, I'll help you, but I won't kill myself like that anymore. I'm nearing middle age, I missed most of my only child's childhood, my back is screwed, and my husband is an older man, and I want to enjoy him, instead of having regrets later on, when it's too late. I love my profession, but I suddenly decided that I love my life more. This is my time.

eta: I post this as I'm booked most of the following month straight with almost no days off after this week.


----------



## pollopicu

KaiqueKuisine said:


> the new place im working at has its advantages
> 
> Thurs- 4pm - 1am
> 
> Fri - 4pm - 2am
> 
> Saturday- 9am - 5pm then 6:30pm - 2am
> 
> Sunday - 9am - 5pm
> 
> Monday , Tuesday and Wednsday - days off
> 
> Unless we have reservations or specific events those days , which is at most once or twice a month XD.
> 
> I like the hours , and the pay is a 25% over minimum wage for such shorts hours , perfect for me , since im living at home now while my grandmother is with lung cancer.
> 
> By January ill be relocating and go back to being deprived of sleep.


I would die if I had to be at work at 4am.

I'm so sorry about your granny  I hope she pulls through.


----------



## beastmasterflex

In season I sleep 6 hours a night and I'm not working 14 hours a week.


----------



## alaminute

As many hours as it takes to get the job done. We're only allowed to be punched in during scheduled hours (40 per week) and most of us are in early putting on another 20 hours off the clock. This is my station. There are many like it, but this one is mine.


----------



## guts

60-80.


----------



## katgoguen

65 hours a week. Head chef, seafood restaurant. 5 to 6 days a week. Have managed to keep a husband and raise a 16 year old daughter. Some nights I actually get almost 7 hours of seep.


----------



## eloki

3pm-11pm. 5 days a week. paid overtime. 5 weeks annual leave.


----------



## chef steadfast

I'm a chef turned KM for a corporate store.
I work usually 5 days a week durning busier seasons some times 6 days a week. 12 hours a day generally 8-8 or 8-10 so I can get prep rolling and check and help put trucks away. 
so that's what about... 60hrs some times 84hrs a week depending on business.


----------



## santona 1937

Exec Chef. 5 day week, but do a lot of work at home on days off. 

14 hour days for the 5 days I am "at work".

 not quite sure how many hours that works out to.

 I have a very understanding wife 

  5 weeks paid holiday, plus 13 personal days, by French law.

My sous works 55 hour weeks,  plus the holidays as above

 Line and prep cooks, who are hourly paid, are only allowed to work a 35 hour week  by French law, plus they get the same holidays as above.

 plus everyone gets paid 13 months a year, and seniority bonuses that are required by Law, works out to be 1% for the first year, 2% for years 1-5, 5% above that.


----------



## caterchef1973

I work 5 days a week, usually 8-10 hours a day. I am at a catering company and have great owners that believe in quality of life and family. I have worked at some pretty crazy places too with upwards of 90 to 100 hours but that is in the past, hopefully for good.


----------



## jevan

You are all going to hate this , I work 7.6 hours a day , 9 am to 5.30 pm , Monday to Friday for $1500 a week . BUT there wouldn't be a week that goes by where I don't get threatened with a thumping and sworn at , welcome to rehab


----------



## wakeandcake

6pm- 4:30am around 60-80hrs per week. 
Doing the damn thang like a champ.


----------



## brandon odell

Technically on at all times as a business owner with employees, but I only work outside of my house cooking around 25 hours per week. I am bumping that up this summer to save some money, but that is by choice. I'll still probably only cook around 35 hours per week. 

My family comes first. My employees come second. Profitability comes third. I spent too many years working from 60-100 hours per week. At some point, I just made the decision to reprioritize my time and dedicate less of it to work. I left a couple "good" jobs during that time because I refused to work 60+ hours anymore. I don't ask that of my employees and I don't think that should be asked of anyone else. I find the profitability comes on its own if I take care of my employees. If I started squeezing them for extra pennies, and sacrificing family for more pennies, I could make quite a bit more money, but at what cost?


----------



## lagom

I find the profitability comes on its own if I take care of my employees. If I started squeezing them for extra pennies, and sacrificing family for more pennies, I could make quite a bit more money, but at what cost?


Wise words Brandon, wise words.


----------



## perfectbrunoise

executive chef.

12-16 hours a day

5-7 days a week


----------



## dujnik ravyn

hey how many hours do u work


----------



## etherial

I'm a new line cook and work varying schedules, but they almost never go over 9 hours; except when someone decides not to come in and I have to work 7 days a week to fill in the gap.  A week's schedule looks like:  M-W 10:30 am. - 7:00 p.m.; off T&F; S-6:30 a.m. - 2:30 p.m.; Sun. 11:30 a.m. - 8:00 p.m.  Except this week, there a two marketing dinners for 100 people each and I may have to work a couple of double shifts.


----------



## akat

currently co-head chef (under executive chef)

12-15 hour per day. most has been 20 hours in a day (i`m not sure what "day" means anymore)


----------



## terrence read

Chef of a Bowling Club in Nimbin, NSW, Australia, 6 days a week, 80 hours, plus business on Mondays. 
23 years old, started on the line at 14 after 2 years of dishwashing. Have been to The French Laundry and received a private kitchen tour with the Chef de Cuisine, ate lunch at Bouchon that day.
Have been to per se and had a restaurant tour as well.. I am from Ottawa, Canada, represented Team Ontario at the 2008 Canadian Chefs Congress alongside chefs Simon and Ross Fraser.
It's a labor of love, chefs are on 24/7, 365, dreaming of timers and toasting walnuts. It's about the food (if there is any) that comes back on the plate, not the food that goes out, and it's about the smiling customers eating yummy food and enjoying their lives more because of us.


----------



## chezpopp

The last exec position i had was a salary based on 60 hours a week. Usually i averaged about 70 hours. Started teaching 4 years ago and while my actual salary is a little less i work 180 days a year no holidays at all. I choose to work the line and or cater during the summers for fun and extra income. Best decision of my life.


----------



## akat

agh , i could totally do that .... even tease em about being in rehab (i did it solo, it sucked)


----------



## panini

25 years ago when I started, I imagine I worked a lot but can't really say. I never thought about how many hours I worked. I worked until the job was done. Now I rise around 7-8 walk down the hall and go into the office and turn on cnn scroll with NPR in the background. Walk the dog. Coffee. Check Cheftalk and some stock. Then I post some things, write some checks, fight with Intuit on the phone for a while. Send out vendor bid sheets.

Around 11:30 I have a board meeting with myself and usually decide to have a lunch meeting at a new place or walk on the course and play 5 or 6 holes. In the afternoon I usually do my government job. You know, the 20 or so hours a week  I spend collecting their taxes from our employees, doing all the calculations, checking documents,making sure I transmit them in because we all know, when there is a problem with a Federal or State agency you are guilty until you prove yourself innocent. Then hit the phone to shop for energy, telephone service, internet service, garbage service, grease trap service, health insurance, workmans comp insurance, and then it time to prepare a little dinner for the family. So I would say I work 10-16 hrs. a day. I just don't know how I get it all done?!!!


----------



## spice77

A couple of weeks ago I topped out at 97 hours.  I decided that I don't want to do that anymore.


----------



## talentexecutive

Hey chefs!! I have an assignment coming up in Queens for a special project. It's a 7 day assignment, 12HR shifts. I'm looking to hire six of the following; Prep Cooks, Sous Chefs and Garde Mangers.

There will be an open house tomorrow from 10-3PM. You will need two forms of ID to be interviewed. We are located at the New York location in midtown.

http://jbcplatform.com/contact/


----------



## grande

@talentexecutive there's a place in this forum to post kobs that would be more appropriate than a thread where we complain about working too much.


----------



## bouzu-itamae

Around 80-85 hours a week. 7:00 to 24:00, 5 days a week, including a 30 minute break.

During November and December, we work 6 days a week with the same exact hours, so it would be over a 100 hours. 

It's even worse at other restaurants. My coworker worked at a two starred kaiseki restaurant in Akasaka, Tokyo for five years, and he only had 3 hours of sleep a day. The dorms were about 10 minutes away on foot, so the apprentices couldn't use "last train" as an excuse. 

And it doesn't get better as you move up the kitchen ladder either. The head chef still clocks in 70 hours a week, and he's already over 60 years old.


----------



## phaedrus

I am the exec of a smallish restaurant where I have been working around 60 hours or so.  I expect things will settle in around 48-50 hours pretty soon.


----------



## grande

Sous chef at a $3 million ish dollar store. I do about 50-55 if I don't have to come in on my days off


----------



## whiskytango

Owner/chef

summer- 7am-10pm mon-sunday...i slack off a bit in the middle of the day to at least get a glimps of my kids.

winter - 8am-3pm monday to friday, sat 8-4. sunday off

that includes all admin stuff too.


----------



## hookedcook

So new to this site with 20 plus years in the business.  Worked about 10 years in full time private in corporate restaurants and 10 in private clients, seasonal and yacht work.  Its a huge sacrifice to be an exec and have the pressures of making money for the restaurant so you cut your line cook hours and make them your own.  Spent years working 6-7 days a week 14 hour days and looking back, not really sure If received anything but stress and minimal compensation. In the end there are lots of options out there for private stuff, less hours more money.  But if you want an exec/sous salary job expect to work 60-80 hours weekly minimum if you want a proper running restaurant.  I guess its a chefs downfall/ego to not trust people when you are away from the restaurant.  Its my reputation in the end of the day.

P.S.  After a long stressful week never break down the hours you worked for what you got paid or you will have a nervous breakdown.  But cooking is a great job, people have to eat everyday and you can always quit and know you can find a job fast!


----------



## peteypete

Line cook/starters chef/desserts -Is that even a title?


My weekly hours and days off fluctuate, 5-6 days a week. Either starting 8am-3pm, 3pm-10pm, 5pm-10pm,Sundays 8am-5pm or doing the 8am-3pm break 5pm-10pm split shift. Rather thankful for my job, Being able to start work occasionally at 3pm or 5pm is lovely - as is having the occasional evening off!


----------



## billyg

What kind of payscale are we talking about for any of these jobs?


----------



## phaedrus

billyg said:


> What kind of payscale are we talking about for any of these jobs?


From $25,000 on the low end to a hundred thousand(-ish) on the top side.


----------



## markrmoore2

12 hours Monday-Thursday 14 hours fri sat 6hours sun
7 days a week every week


----------



## iwant2beachef

/img/vbsmilies/smilies/chef.gif
Hello... I'm Rose..I'm 14 years old and I live in Alberta, Canada.... and I want to be a chef someday....

Can I ask you... for my interview assignment for our school... PLEASE answer my questions....

1. What are the duties of your job?

2. How many hours per day or week do you work?

3. Can you tell me about your background and how you got into this field?

4. What do you like the most and what do you like the least the most?

5. What education or training is needed for your job?

6.What personal characteristics are required for someone to be successful in this job?

7. Is there a steady demand for workers in this field? How much security is there?

8. What should people do to get started in this career?

9. How might this job change in the future?

10. Is it hard to ba a chef?

THANK YOU!!!! IF you want to email me ... this is my email for GOOGLE EMAIL.... [email protected],,.. THANK YOU SO MUCH..


----------



## paperchase42

EXECUTIVE SOUS CHEF/ASSISTANT KITCHEN MANAGER

60+ hours weekly
5-7 days a week 
Typically 9am - Midnight . Every once in a blue moon I'll schedule myself for a volume shift. Very rarely. Currently understaffed (owner is cheap) and I'm doing the majority of the executive chefs responsibilities (cause otherwise they won't get done). Very stressed, tired, burnt out,and irritated. 
In other words, living the life of a Sous/AKM/Prep Cook/Line Cook/Dishwasher/ Food Runner and ... a Dad . Needless to say. I love my job lmfao


----------



## iceman82

I just started a new chef position, I do P&L, labor reports, inventory and ordering, and all things food related including the menu ( which is negotiated with the owner ). I am on the premise 12 hours a day, 11 if I am lucky. I work five days and usually do not have to come in on my two days off.

Just last year I was a lead line cook, and I earned $16 an hour ( very high for the area I am in ) plus tips. I worked  35 hours a week on average and didn't have to anything other than be responsible for my own station , and of course help others out and always stay busy yada yada . I loved it, but I was also bored.

There have been many years in my 20 year cooking career where working two jobs was the only way to go. In that situation, I worked 75 hours a week with no days off, and made less than I do now as a chef working 60 hours a week with two days off.


----------

